
Coinbase Asset Management - sinak
https://am.coinbase.com/index
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16532788](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16532788).
Sorry we missed this for longer than usual.

